# WiFi off question



## salf777 (Sep 17, 2021)

So suddenly every time I get in the car and try and connect to WiFi using my phone as a hotspot it says WiFi off so I hit settings and it says WiFi is off and will go on next time I drive the car. Well I have let the car sit for a few hours get in drive and it isn’t on and when I hit connect to WiFi I get the same message. It won’t let me do anything else just that pop up that says WiFi will go one next time you drive. I have done this for 2 days now and it still won’t connect. Can’t download any updates 
help please


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

What version of software is your car running?


----------



## salf777 (Sep 17, 2021)

can I find that on the phone app or do I neeed to look in the car


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes, it's at the bottom of the phone app main page.


----------



## salf777 (Sep 17, 2021)

it says 2022.20.7


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

salf777 said:


> it says 2022.20.7


There was a wifi bug in some older versions of software (2022.12.*), but the version you have should be fine.

There have been sporadic reports of this happening to people in the past (example 1, example 2).

Here are my suggestions:

Try rebooting the car (hold down both scroll wheel buttons until the display goes blank). If that doesn't fix your wifi issue, then proceed...
Turn off everything that would keep the car awake overnight (ex: sentry mode & cabin overheat protection. Full list here). This will let the car enter a deep sleep overnight, which usually fixes more issues than a simple reboot. If that doesn't fix your wifi issue, then...
Probably time to request Tesla Service to take a look. But there is another option if you're feeling up for it...
Perform a Hard Reset: Tesla Model 3 Hard Reset - Mountain Pass Performance
If the car has a mobile connection, you will still (eventually) receive software updates - it will just take longer before a Tesla will use that method.


----------



## salf777 (Sep 17, 2021)

I did a reboot and it’s working thank you so much!


----------



## Dundoleo (Mar 29, 2021)

salf777 said:


> I did a reboot and it’s working thank you so much!


I'm in the same boat. I'll try a reboot to see if that works. Thanks for the tip.


----------

